

Millenium Problem: Navier-Stokes solved? - klavierspieler
http://ejde.math.txstate.edu/Volumes/2010/93/jormakka.pdf

======
klavierspieler
Apparently, Jorma Jormakka found an old theorem to be false and exploited
it... 14 page paper.. simply wow.

